# New Quarter scale model finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my 1/48 scale Tamiya WWII jeep I finished, this model was built as a side project to keep my interest in building model alive when I start getting burnt out on my Focke-Wulfs.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where'd ya get the giant quarter?


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Easy, from the giant quarter store! 

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice diorama. Is that General Eisenhower in the background, with his hands behind his back? If it is, then that's two U.S. presidents in one photo.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man!

I do think Tamiya intended to have the figure look like General Eisenhower but in 1/48 scale its too small to tell one way or the other. The jeep and figures will be seen in pics of some of my aircraft models.

Agentsmith


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Gorgeous job!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great weathering


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Great Work*

That jeep looks great! Weathering is perfect! I can tell by the quarter that it is quarter scale too!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Next four wheeled thingie from me will be the 1/48 scale Tamiya U.S. Army staff car car, I started work on it the other day.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Now that one should have Gen. 'Blood and Guts' Patton in the background!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Great work, agentsmith!! Other than the "giant" quarter it looks very real!! Very cool!! - Denis


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man and Denis!

If have not yet built any of these Tamiya 1/48 scale ground vehicles give them a try, they are great fun to make and don't take up much shelf space when they are finished.

Agentsmith


----------

